# Open/edit PAK file and DEK file



## Bigg Kenny (Oct 29, 2009)

I have several PAK files and DEK files that i need to be able to view so i can change them. I've used programs such as DePacker and Dragon UnPACKer 5 but none of these programs can open the files. I have also had no luck in opening the DEK files. I'm really stumped on this one. Attached is 1 of the files (.DEK)
Cheers
Bigg Kenny


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For DEK: http://www.sharpened.net/helpcenter/file_extension.php?dek

PAK is essentially just an archive format similar to ZIP and RAR. I can't find a tool to open PAK files.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What game is this for?
Usually 3rd party tools are created for a certian type of PAK/DEK of a particular game and may not work with another game that uses the same archive.


----------



## biathlonfan (Mar 19, 2010)

Please help me if you can!!!I want to open a pak file from tha game "RTL Biathlon 2009". the name of that file is "pc.pak" wich programm can solve this problem???


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Have a look at this link I found...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070515124337AAHTA5b

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------

